# 10 Minutes Of Staring at Boobs Daily Prolongs Man's Life by 5 Years...



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

10 Minutes Of Staring at Boobs Daily Prolongs Man's Life by 5 Years...

By: Stefan Anitei, Science Editor

Listen, guys, now we know why Pamela Anderson made her transplants: to make us healthier. "Angels of mercy" like Jordan just prolong our life and Hugh Hefner knows it.

A German research published in New England Journal of Medicine and Weekly World News said that men staring at women's breasts in fact prolong their lives with years.

"Just 10 minutes of staring at the charms of a well-endowed female such as Baywatch actress Pamela Lee is equivalent to a 30-minute aerobics work-out," said author Dr. Karen Weatherby, a gerontologist.

The team led by Weatherby was made up of researchers at three hospitals in Frankfurt, Germany, and found this results after monitoring for 5 years the health of 200 male subjects, half of whom were asked to look at busty females daily, while the other half had to abstain from doing so.

For five years, the boob oglers presented a lower blood pressure, slower resting pulse rates and decreased risk of coronary artery disease.

"Sexual excitement gets the heart pumping and improves blood circulation. There's no question: Gazing at large breasts makes men healthier. Our study indicates that engaging in this activity a few minutes daily cuts the risk of stroke and heart attack in half." said Weatherby, who even recommended that men aged over 40 should spend at least 10 minutes daily admiring breasts sized "D-cup" or larger.

She said that this was as healthy as going to the gym for 30 minutes daily and prolonged a man's life by five years.

"We believe that by doing so consistently, the average man can extend his life four to five years." said Weatherby.

This is indeed a very serious reason for men to enjoy without shame those midnight TV shows, download low-budget women-in-prison movies and collect such instructive and health beneficial magazines like Playboy and Hustler.

http://news.softpedia.com/news/10-M...rolongs-Man-039-s-Life-by-5-Years-72490.shtml


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Good god... This is where we need to be spending the millions of dollars in research grants!!!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Something worthwhile! :watching::watching::watching:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

The wife didn't buy the excuse. Not only did she say that I could not look at boobs I then had to go buy an ice pack for my sore balls that she kicked.:numbchuck:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

So is it just the staring that helps with blood flow?

Or is it that other thing guys do when looking at pictures of women?

More research is needed. :smt1099







Any volunteers?

WM


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> The wife didn't buy the excuse. Not only did she say that I could not look at boobs I then had to go buy an ice pack for my sore balls that she kicked.:numbchuck:


My wife just read what I wrote and said it made her sound like an ass. then she thumped me on the head.:smt082


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> My wife just read what I wrote and said it made her sound like an ass. then she thumped me on the head.:smt082


Tony,

Go stare at her for 10 minutes ...

... Doctor's orders!

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

> For five years, the boob oglers presented a lower blood pressure, slower resting pulse rates and decreased risk of coronary artery disease.


A good excuse to go to the mall for some "therapy" :anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

If that study is true, then I'm set to live to 150!


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I let her read this thread and she still won't get a boob job. They say watching fish in a tank is good for you. I need to find a topless swimming pool. Sounds like I will have to go back and live in Germany. They all go topless over there and my German male friends don't get excited. I guess if you can't have it all the time the better it is when you get it.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Tony,
> 
> Go stare at her for 10 minutes ...
> 
> ...


OK Tony, its been more than 10 minutes.

You can stop now.

... Tony?

... Tony?

Tony?!

:smt102

WM


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Well, in the history of internet use, I don't think there was ever a thread more deserving of pictures than this one!

What's up Ship? Isn't our longevity important to you?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

See?! New advertising for the Supporting Members! "Support the site and live five years longer in the members private area!"


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

James NM said:


> Well, in the history of internet use, I don't think there was ever a thread more deserving of pictures than this one!
> 
> What's up Ship? Isn't our longevity important to you?


:smt082:smt082:smt082

Post some pics up in the Supporting Member Forum :smt023

There are quite a few up in the private section of the FN Forum! All the supporting members in my forum are living much longer now! :smt082:smt082:smt082


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Damn! I'm going to live forever!!! WooHoo!!! :smt033


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

*Darn it!*

Aw man... I got all excited that I finally found an excercise regiment I could stick with, but then I saw this link:

http://www.snopes.com/humor/iftrue/breasts.asp

Oh well... I'm sure there still must be _some_ health benefits to this activity. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I still think we should spend a few million dollars on this research. It's worth looking into :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

James NM said:


> Well, in the history of internet use, I don't think there was ever a thread more deserving of pictures than this one!


Aye!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

My pulse rate, blood pressure and coronary system are in good shape already but perhaps this will cause me to lose a little weight. :anim_lol:

Bring on some more pic's. :watching:

:smt1099


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Helloooo Playboy Channel.....................Goodbye Gym Membership!


Good form Viking. Definitely keeping it gun related.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Tony,
> 
> Go stare at her for 10 minutes ...
> 
> ...


If I did that I'd probably get thumped again because she'd think I was up to something. Which I would be.:mrgreen:


----------



## super64 (Nov 22, 2007)

huh interesting


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)




----------

